# Vienna Wien English D&D



## malik_orgustus (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking for some other player/Dm'S to start a English D&D 3.5 group in vienna. 

D&D 3.5

*Gaming in Vienna, Austria / Wien, Österreich*



If you are interested please email me at malik_orgustus@hotmail.com


----------



## malik_orgustus (Feb 26, 2009)

still looking I have a few ppl now but need some more!


----------

